# Darstellung des Applets im Browser nicht möglich



## RikiLuinil (31. Aug 2006)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe ein Java-Applet geschrieben - ein kleines Puzzle.
Wenn ich es direkt in Eclipse starte, funktioniert es einwandfrei, jedoch kann ich es über eine html Seite in keinem Browser aufrufen. Es kommt einfach ein X ...

Ich habe zuerst in Java 5.0 programmiert und nun extra umgestellt auf 1.3 - und trotzdem mag mein Explorer die ganze Sache nicht. (außerdem ist in meinem IE ebenfalls die 1.5 Version eingestellt)
Wenn ich ein fremdes Applet mit meinem html-Skript aufrufe, funktioniert dies einwandfrei.

Wie und wo kann ich ändern, dass mein Applet auch dargestellt wird??

LG Riki


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Aug 2006)

Guck erst mal in die Java-Console und poste hier mal die ausgegebene Fehlermeldung.


----------



## RikiLuinil (6. Sep 2006)

Hi....

sorry, hatte mein Prob ziemlich schnell gelöst, lag am Laden der Bilder ... ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich hier ein Thema schließen soll... 

LG Riki


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2006)

Am unteren Rand dieser Webseite hast du einen kleinen Button mit einem Haken drin dafür.


----------

